# Fabric Sculptures Resemble Marine Life...These Are Amazing & Beautiful



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2022)

Several pictures of Mariko Kusumoto's work are featured in the article.
https://mymodernmet.com/mariko-kusumoto-fabric-sculptures/


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Several pictures of Mariko Kusumoto's work are featured in the article.
> https://mymodernmet.com/mariko-kusumoto-fabric-sculptures/
> 
> View attachment 229517


Beautiful! Love them!


----------



## Cortie (Jul 24, 2022)

What a great work! I do not have a rich fantasy, and I admire people who create cool things


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)

Cortie said:


> What a great work! I do not have a rich fantasy, and I admire people who create cool things


I bet you are very good at other things or at least something else.


----------

